# Ratties in Fredericksburg Va Need homes ASAP!



## HeartwarmingRobots (May 15, 2016)

I posted right after they were born but now I have 7 ratties that are ready to go to their new homes! 
There are 3 hairless nakies, 3 PEW (albino), and 1 little grey fancy rat! The hairless and PEW's are all female, while our little grey baby is male. I'm asking a $10 adoption fee per rat, this is covering the cost of all their supplies, and to put money back in case my own babies need medical care. They're 8 weeks old. I'd like to get our grey guy rehomed ASAP because he's alone and I've been too busy to give him the extra attention he needs. 
I'm willing to travel up to an hour if you'd like to meet somewhere. 

Please feel free to text me at (540) 273-1170 if you have any additional questions or concerns. I'd like to get them rehomed quickly as I don't have a set up big enough for all of them, but I'd like to avoid craigslist if I can.

I will keep anyone who adopts updated on any medical issues they may develop and would ask that you'd share any issues you discover, so I can keep all the ratty families updated.














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

